# What type of ink to used with Epson WF-7010



## BLACKPURPLE1 (Oct 26, 2014)

What type of ink should I used for Epson WF-7010 And which printer is the best on the market for heat Transfer papers


----------



## Skinbus (Jul 2, 2007)

The ink you need comes with the printer. Epson is the preferred brand of most & are the WF models. If you mean other than factory ink, be sure you use pigment ink. Normal printer ink will not wash well. I deal with 4inkjets.com. They're descriptions specify pigment ink.


----------



## BLACKPURPLE1 (Oct 26, 2014)

Thank you am new and am just trying to do it right the first time arround


----------



## 32R (Nov 20, 2013)

I have the Epson WF-2540. Comes with the DuraBrite pigment ink cartridges. Works great on the JetPro SS transfer paper. I found the difference between my regular inkjet printer and this one to be quite noticeable.


----------



## mmoguls (Mar 9, 2009)

I just picked up a wf-7010 from cobra inks. I use it with sublimation ink for coffee mugs and polyester shirts. It does a really good job with the sub inks, but this only works on poly shirts.

Hope this helps you,

DANNY8BALL
www.SanJoseScreenPrinting.com





BLACKPURPLE1 said:


> What type of ink should I used for Epson WF-7010 And which printer is the best on the market for heat Transfer papers


----------

